# Super Co2



## king roman (Apr 7, 2010)

hi

yeasterday i made some of experience on my co2 mix

i but heater 100w in the mix of yeast and the result very effective

see the pictures


















and for effective Melting

















iam wating for ideas

thank you


----------



## huaidan (Mar 6, 2010)

Alternatively, you could put your generator bottle in a bowl of water, then put the heater in the water instead of in your mix. I hate the thought of all those poor yeasties frying on the heater 

Seriously, I run 2 bottles, one heater. The bottles are staggered time wise. I start the new bottle on the heater to get it going, then when it starts producing max co2, I move the heater to the older bottle to squeeze the last bit of co2 out for about a week. I find that around 27 to 29 degrees is best. Why do it this way? c02 levels don't fluctuate as much!

And why are you putting your powerhead upside down? I thought the picture was upside down. I'm sure the co2 would get sucked down into the impeller, so I'm not sure if it's technically any different. It just looks like it might slide out of its bracket there. One thing you could try is feeding your co2 into the venturi inlet. The only issue there is it will create a vacuum on your bottles, but if you have a separator bottle and check valves that shouldn't be a major issue.


What size bottle there, and what size tank?


P.S. Correct me if I'm wrong, but that plant on the lower right of the third picture looks like it may be a non-aquatic Dracaena. Anyone?


----------



## king roman (Apr 7, 2010)

huaidan said:


> Alternatively, you could put your generator bottle in a bowl of water, then put the heater in the water instead of in your mix. I hate the thought of all those poor yeasties frying on the heater
> 
> many of ways to put the heater in the mix of yeast ,but the mix no effect (damage) to heater
> and i think you method is best .
> ...


this plant is aquatic.

thank you


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi king roman,

You may want to double check, I believe that huaidan is correct about that plant. BTW, interesting DIY system!


----------



## king roman (Apr 7, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi king roman,
> 
> You may want to double check, I believe that huaidan is correct about that plant. BTW, interesting DIY system!


thank you Seattle_Aquarist 
what about this plants ? it is growing very well , i buy it from a shop and he said aquatic plants


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

king roman said:


> thank you Seattle_Aquarist
> what about this plants ? it is growing very well , i buy it from a shop and he said aquatic plants


Some shops sell terrestrial plants as aquatic, usually because they don't know they're terrestrial. They can usually live underwater for a while but they eventually rot.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

king roman said:


> put heater 100w in the mix of yeast and the result very effective


nice idea! but I second the suggestion to keep the heater out of the yeast and instead indirectly heat the mixture. Normally its cooler than the yeast like where the generator is kept (depending on your strain) so a bit of heat is a good idea. Daily temp fluctuations affect production. This reminds me of the brew belt. Its a flexible heating belt that wraps around the fermenter. Beer and wine makers use them to keep primary fermentation vessels at around 72-75F which is ideal for the strains they use. I'm about to pitch EC-1118 on some wine so this caught my attention. steady temp at a good range gets the best fermentation.

cheers


----------



## huaidan (Mar 6, 2010)

> Seriously, I run 2 bottles, one heater. The bottles are staggered time wise. I start the new bottle on the heater to get it going, then when it starts producing max co2, I move the heater to the older bottle to squeeze the last bit of co2 out for about a week. I find that around 27 to 29 degrees is best. Why do it this way? c02 levels don't fluctuate as much!
> 
> when you keeing your mix one week in warm room the result different than when you put it in Variable weather


Sorry, I was speaking rhetorically about what I was doing, not questioning your methods. Sorry for the misunderstanding!

What I meant is that I'm trying to get a more stable co2 flow over time. With one bottle, CO2 flow will fluctuate greatly, rising to a peak in the first 24 to 36 hours, then gradually decreasing over a period of time. That period of time is dependant on a number of variables, temperature being one of them. An increase in temperature will increase intensity of co2 at the expense of lifetime of the sugar solution. However, applied to the end of the cycle, added heat can extend the lifetime of that batch.
Regardless, when the co2 output begins to decrease, it may be insufficient. Therefore, it's beneficial to the plants to have 2 co2 bottles and stagger them time-wise. Start the second bottle when co2 output from the first drops noticeably (this is when I add heat), and tap it in through a t-connector, separator bottle, etc. Switch out the first bottle when it almost stops completely/around the same time the 2nd bottle output drops (add heat to second bottle) You should be able to figure out the best times to change out bottles, usually every one or two weeks.
My goal is to get it where I have to change out a bottle every two weeks. I'm using 2 x 5 liter bottles on a 350 liter tank for this purposes. I'm also using wine yeast ( live longer in higher alcohol %) and yeast nutrient in my mix.


----------



## king roman (Apr 7, 2010)

thank you ashappard


----------



## king roman (Apr 7, 2010)

thank you huaidan nice work


----------

